# Any one still use a Miter Trimmer



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

Picked this up at an auction a couple years ago, recently had to build 20 mitered cabinet doors and it came in handy at producing perfect 45 degree miters which I joined together with floating tenons. Sometimes "old school" still works.


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

I bought one 30 years ago. an AMT and absolutely love it. Most under appreciated tool in the workshop.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

have one in each work truck for doing paint grade base in some of our work, i have used it for small stain grade trim, but really only small stuff. 
one of the best tools invented, jmo
Rj in az.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I got mine off eBay and it does an amazing job at finishing a miter. It took a little while to get the fence set dead on to 45 degrees, but after that every joint is perfect. The only thing I have to do is be sure that opposing pieces of a frame are exactly the same length. That is pretty easy when you can shave off a slice of wood you can see through.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a Dosch (a little known copy of the Lion) and while it doesn't get used everyday, it has been handy. I especially like it for really small moldings that I won't cut on a saw.


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

They still make them new, but I am not sure if the new ones are as good as the older models. I have got to get me one of them things!!!!


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Does that really work better than a miter saw?


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> Does that really work better than a miter saw?
> 
> - Gilley23


Yes

You generally use a saw first to rough cut the miter and then finish with the trimmer. With a sharp blade the surface of the cuts is as smooth as glass and the angle will be spot on. Similar to the results using a plane and a shooting board. The blade in my miter saw does a really good job as does the blade in the table saw with my miter sled. If the piece will fit it usually gets the final tuning with the Lion trimmer.

An additional comment. We have had several recent threads that talk about accuracy and there is the admonition to cut up to the mark and not through it. That is sometimes not so easy to see on the saw, but it is a piece of cake with the trimmer (or a shooting board). You can easily see exactly where the cut will be made and you.can approach the mark in very small increments.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

absolutely i bought one from a company going out of business at half price.they are great for making a razor sharp miter on frames, boxes etc. well worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Our Shop here in N Calif Retirerment Community 
has one and those who now how to use it swear by it.


----------



## gokart (Jan 30, 2018)

I have mine for over 35 years, used it when i had to trim out a complete oak trim in a custom house love it.


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

You may see in the picture that I have a piece of blue painters tape close to the blade. The reason I did this is it really brought the face of the miter together for a good looking joint. Worked like a charm. Was lucky to purchase my trimmer with extremely sharp blades plus an extra set. I do like this tool.


----------



## JamesA (Apr 29, 2020)

I have one that I inherited from my grandfather. We used it on the first project we built forty odd years ago. It still works beautifully. I agree with others that say to get a rough, long cut with a saw then trim it to perfection with the trimmer.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

> Sometimes "old school" still works.


Just SOMETIMES?? 
*Come on! Lots of the time.*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Sometimes "old school" still works.
> 
> Just SOMETIMES??
> *Come on! Lots of the time.*
> ...


+1


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Absolutely! I bought a Griz as I could not find a decent used Lyons. Took a little effort to get it dialed in but now is dead on.


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

Have a Lion (maybe 15 years now), and it will never leave my shop!


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I don't use my restored Lyon #4 all that often but it's the best tool for the job when its needed.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I started looking for one, if it is local you can score one for $120. Most don't want to ship so add $50 to that for a used. This is getting very close to new if you need to replace any blades that were mis-handled.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've got three of these trimmers:

Front to back: 
*A Universal Miter Trimmer, Fox Patent.
Lion Trimmer, made in the Pootatuck Foundry.
Early Lee Valley store brand, a close imitation of a Lion.
*
Make sure, if you buy one, that the detachable bar is included. If not, a suitable tire iron can be ground to engage the beveled taper of the cutter mount.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Used to make lots of picture frames…Looked at and tried many cutters, till I found the Lion…That was over thirty years ago… Still have it, would never part with it…one of those special tools…Looks cool too…


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

Those that might be scared of sharpening a trimmer, shouldn't be! The wide bevels make it easy to register on your sharpening medium (scary sharp works best for me). Keep the back perfectly flat, though.


----------



## dovetaildoc (Oct 11, 2021)

I've got the Mother of all miter trimmers that I'd like to sell. It's an Oliver #2 freestanding trimmer in great condition.
It's from 1916 and works as well today as it did 105 years ago. It's probably about 350# of old iron. I listed it on vintage machinery website to see pictures. Located in Minneapolis.

http://vintagemachinery.org/classifieds/detail.aspx?id=21201&p=4


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i still do but thats way more than i need ! good luck.


----------

